# What is a bore guide?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was recently reading a rifle cleaning article and it said that a bore guide is a must. What exactly is it and what's it's purpose?
Would you agree that it's a must have?


Koby


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a funnel type devise that fits into the bore of your rifle and then the cleaning rod goes through it. You would only need it if you are cleaning your rifle from the muzzle since it protects the crown of the bore. Otherwise when you clean from the muzzle you are either scrapping or hitting the end of the bore with the cleaning rod witch could damage it and affect accuracy.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You should clean your barrel from the action/chamber end and out through the muzzle. A bore guide fits and is placed into the action side. Damage to the crown will affect the accuracy and that is why you shouldn't clean from that end.

A bore guide provides a means of aligning a cleaning rod straight into the barrel. It helps to protect the chamber and barrel from potential scrapes and such. Most cleaning rods will flex while being pushed through a barrel. The bore guide eliminates some of the flex allowing for a nice straight push.

I even use a bore guide when running a bore snake through my barrels.. it helps guide the brass weight quicker and gets the bristle aligned nicely into the throat. A coated rod will also help protect from scraping too. Make sure to use the correct size jag and/or bristle as well.

Here's a picture of one brand:
http://www.6mmbr.com/catalog/item/1433308/954882.htm

I'm pretty anal when it comes to keeping my guns clean.

I've learned the hard way what kind of damage improper cleaning can cause. Anyone ever use an old coat hanger and a piece of sock to clean your guns? :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes . A must. Protects the barrel and muzzel. Any thing that rubs the rifleing can cause problems.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:3o585qtv]images[2].jpg[/attachment:3o585qtv]
Here's a picture of the same kind I use. The one I have has interchangable tips.

One other thing that's nice about a chamber-end bore guide is it keeps solvent from getting in your chamber and running into your trigger assembly. A gummy trigger is inconsistant and dangerous.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are the same I use. A company also makes a cheaper one for about $7-10.00 but caliber specific.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

koby, swing on over sometime and I'll show ya how they work. Bring a dirty gun!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> koby, swing on over sometime and I'll show ya how they work. Bring a dirty gun!


I got a "few" wanna show him on mine.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

longbow said:


> [attachment=0:20f9t6rc]images[2].jpg[/attachment:20f9t6rc]
> Here's a picture of the same kind I use. The one I have has interchangable tips.
> 
> One other thing that's nice about a chamber-end bore guide is it keeps solvent from getting in your chamber and running into your trigger assembly. A gummy trigger is inconsistant and dangerous.


What brand are these and where can we buy them?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a Pro Shot bore guide and it came with 2 tips, one for 17-25 cal, and the other for 26-30 i believe. Its a quality product, it looks like the ones in the picture, not sure if it's the same brand however. I bought mine from pro shot's website.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.... so this isnt someone that helps you find a pig to shoot?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> .... so this isnt someone that helps you find a pig to shoot?


 :rotfl: That's a good one.


----------

